# Cost effective HGH



## ReRaise (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm currently in prep, 14 weeks out and have been running Hyge black tops for the last 2 months at 5iu Mon-Fri.

These arent available to me at the moment and I have to quickly decide what to go for. Unfortunately funds are very tight at the moment so I'm having to make it as cost effective as possible. So the following options are whats available to me based on what I could afford....which would you say is the best option:

2iu Ansomone Mon-Fri (before fasted cardio)

3.3iu Ansomone Mon, Wed, Fri (before fasted cardio)

1.8iu Pfizer Genetropin pen Mon-Fri (before fasted cardio)

3iu Pfizer Genetropin pen Mon, Wed, Fri (before fasted cardio)

All I've ever ran is chinese generics, Hyge and Rips etc and I know the above doses are low but like I say its a cost thing. Cheers guys.


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

I'd take 3iu Pfizer Mon, Wed, Fri mate


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

pretty much those doses are more for longevity than any decent fatloss and certainly not for any muscle gain to be honest if you cannot afford to run it properly i would save your money until you have enough to run it at an effective dose for your goals (unless your goal is longevity)


----------



## ReRaise (Nov 19, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> pretty much those doses are more for longevity than any decent fatloss and certainly not for any muscle gain to be honest if you cannot afford to run it properly i would save your money until you have enough to run it at an effective dose for your goals (unless your goal is longevity)


 I already went and ordered the ansomone, so looks like I'm gonna have to suck it up and find a way to up the dose.

So with ansomone what would you say would be the minimum effective dose while making it as cost effective as possible with my goals being an icing-on-the-cake fat loss aid....it will be alongside test/tren/mast, anavar, clen and t3 for the next 14 weeks?


----------



## ReRaise (Nov 19, 2010)

Ok so my ansomone arrived today, quite excited at trying a higher quality hgh having only used Hyge and Rips before.

So what would be the minimum effective dosage and dosing schedule for my needs (an add on to contest prep compound)?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

ReRaise said:


> Ok so my ansomone arrived today, quite excited at trying a higher quality hgh having only used Hyge and Rips before.
> 
> So what would be the minimum effective dosage and dosing schedule for my needs (an add on to contest prep compound)?


 I can feel a difference at 2IU daily.


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

ReRaise said:


> I'm currently in prep, 14 weeks out and have been running Hyge black tops for the last 2 months at 5iu Mon-Fri.
> 
> These arent available to me at the moment and I have to quickly decide what to go for. Unfortunately funds are very tight at the moment so I'm having to make it as cost effective as possible. So the following options are whats available to me based on what I could afford....which would you say is the best option:
> 
> ...


 How have you found results on the 5iu Hyge per day mate?

I've just been taking 3.3iu per day so a vial effectively does 3 days. No particular reason other than I do it before fasted cardio in the morning and with 5iu I'd probably split that into 2 x 2.5iu per day.

@Pscarb any input on an effective dose of Hyge per day for fat loss, etc.


----------



## ReRaise (Nov 19, 2010)

To be honest on the 5iu hyge, I'm not sure I felt a whole lot, although I think I had a slightly tighter look and smaller waist than I think I would without it.

This morning I shot only 2iu ansomone and I swear my wrists are aching, I know this might be in my head but I'm pretty certain I can feel it. Giving me hope for the ansomone.

@pscarb would 4iu m/w/f be effective for more than longevity?


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

CTS isn't a sign of good gh. It's been said a billion times......just a side effect. Not something you should ve happy about.


----------



## ReRaise (Nov 19, 2010)

Dave_shorts said:


> CTS isn't a sign of good gh. It's been said a billion times......just a side effect. Not something you should ve happy about.


 Yeah I get your point mate. Guess I mistakenly thought if I'm getting cts symptoms from 2iu then 2iu will be enough for me but I know that's not the case.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Definitely a placebo effect, CTS wouldn't come on that quickly from 2IU.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

DC1 said:


> How have you found results on the 5iu Hyge per day mate?
> 
> I've just been taking 3.3iu per day so a vial effectively does 3 days. No particular reason other than I do it before fasted cardio in the morning and with 5iu I'd probably split that into 2 x 2.5iu per day.
> 
> @Pscarb any input on an effective dose of Hyge per day for fat loss, etc.


 1iu will give fatloss if used for long enough, GH should never be used for muscle mass as you will always be disappointed no matter the dose


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

DLTBB said:


> Definitely a placebo effect, CTS wouldn't come on that quickly from 2IU.


 they would if you are not used to that GH dose

CTS is a side effect using a side effect to establish if a brand of GH is genuine or not is foolish, especially when so many fakes have drugs added to increase CTS so to give the impression of genuine


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> 1iu will give fatloss if used for long enough, GH should never be used for muscle mass as you will always be disappointed no matter the dose


 Thanks Paul. Do you think 5iu should be split to 2 x per day?

Sorry for the thread hijack @ReRaise


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

5iu is not a high enough dose in my opinion to split as it holds not real benefit


----------



## ReRaise (Nov 19, 2010)

@pscarb for fat loss then (along with all other prep meds) would 4iu m/w/f of a decent gh like ansomone be preferable to 2iu mon-fri?


----------



## trainiac (Sep 5, 2011)

I found that genotropin 3iu per day gave me noticeable fat loss after 12 days. I wish I could afford it again. On the other hand, GH is the most expensive way to lose fat that I can think of  .


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

@PscarbI've been thinking of using some low dose GH for an ongoing duration, not so much for body composition purposes but just for well-being really - any recommendations on the type I should use, dosing etc? Been doing some searching around but I've gotten a lot of mixed information.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ReRaise said:


> @pscarb for fat loss then (along with all other prep meds) would 4iu m/w/f of a decent gh like ansomone be preferable to 2iu mon-fri?


 if the weekly total is the same there will be no real difference



I'mNotAPervert! said:


> @PscarbI've been thinking of using some low dose GH for an ongoing duration, not so much for body composition purposes but just for well-being really - any recommendations on the type I should use, dosing etc? Been doing some searching around but I've gotten a lot of mixed information.


 just genuine GH will do it, you will get a lot of mixed answers because people can only give an opinion on what they have used (i know that does not stop some though) i like Lilly and Ansomone


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> if the weekly total is the same there will be no real difference
> 
> just genuine GH will do it, you will get a lot of mixed answers because people can only give an opinion on what they have used (i know that does not stop some though) i like Lilly and Ansomone


 Thanks pal, what sorta dose would be a good idea for my needs with these?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Thanks pal, what sorta dose would be a good idea for my needs with these?


 2-3iu daily would be fine, short term you wouldn't see much but long term you would


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

@Pscarb Hi Paul....can you do my prep diet and drug protocol for free please??!!! ?


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

Dave_shorts said:


> @Pscarb Hi Paul....can you do my prep diet and drug protocol for free please??!!! ?


 Come with me if you want to WIN !!!


----------

